# Brazilian maple??



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with Brazilian maple? a friend of mine says he has a bunch of Brazilian maple I can have if I want it. I am not familiar with the species and can't find much online about it other then companies selling " Brazilian maple flooring"?? Any info would be great before I commit to driving an hour to get it


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

If its anything like jatoba (Brazillian Cherry) grab it!

M


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

ive never heard of brazilian maple, but i think you should get it and post a couple pics.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Guatambu, by another name. Definitely, grab it.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wood/hardwood-softwood-species/Pau-Marfim-Wood-Is-No-Featherweight-141929733.html

Here's a link to the most "wordy" description of the wood I could find….
It seems to be the same species.

peace, T


----------



## dbockel2 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd never turn down free hardwood!


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have hardwood floors in my house that the seller called Brazilian Maple.
After some research, I found it to be this wood.
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/goiabao.htm
The first 6 pics are an exact match for my floors.

What your friend has could be any of several different woods.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the input and info!! I'm going to try to meet up with him soon to get some!!


----------

